# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Entratel certificato ambiente scaduto

## fabioalessandro

ecco una breve guida su come cambiare il certificato d'ambiente scaduto del programma ENTRATEL (vi ricordo che al momento il certificato d'ambiente scade ogni 3 anni). 
1) controllare quando scade il vostro ambiente
aprire il programma Entratel
andare in sicurezza (menu in alto a sinistra) 
selezionare dal menu a cascata "visualizza certificati utente" 
si aprirà una nuova finestra 
 inserire la password che utilizzate solitamente per autenticare i file 
ecco che compariranno le informazioni inerente il vostro certificato e la relativa scadenza  
2) ripristinare ambiente scaduto, andare sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate
autenticarsi  
cliccare su "profilo utente" e poi su "ripristina ambiente"  
inserire i dati presenti sulla busta o fogli carta che vi ha rilasciato l'agenzia delle entrate in fase di registrazione ad entratel (per intenderci quelli contenenti - il numero della busta -il pincode - il codice fiscale - prograssivo sede)
quindi inserite il tipo busta (tre numeri)
il numero busta (otto numeri)
il pin di revoca (scelto da voi in fase di prima registrazione)  
premere ok
alla fine vi mostrerà un messaggio che l'ambiete è stato annullato. 
ora spostatevi sull'applicazione entratel installata sul vostro pc 
prima di creare il nuovo abiente è importante definire se i certificati andranno salvati su floppy oppure sul vostro hd o chiavetta usb
se intendete salvare su floppy disk saltate la procedura di seguito invece se volete cambiare il metodo di salvataggio procedete come segue
prima di tutto create una cartella nell' hd o usbkey chiamandola "chiavepriv"
poi andate nel menu entratel operazione 
e scegliete opzioni > sistemal, si aprirà una finestra 
cliccate su chiave privata  
inserite la lettera del vostro hard disk o usb key (di solito è C: oppure se avete altri hd) scegliete altre lettere nell'esempio è W: dove W è un hd esterno, quindi scrivete W:chiavepriv (cartella che avete già creato precedentemente)
poi cliccate su ok 
3) ora cancelliamo l'ambiente sul pc e creiamo uno nuovo
andiamo nel menu sicurezza> imposta ambiente 
si aprirà una nuova maschera 
cliccate su avanti  
inserite i dati che vi richiede (pin code lo trovate nella busta o fogli stampati rilasciati dall'ade, è un codice alfanumerico di 16 catteri più altri 4 sempre alfanumerici, il vs codice fiscale e il numero sede) poi andare avanti 
inserire il pin di revoca (a vostro piacimento) poi andare sempre avanti
alla fine il programma vi crea un file req.ccc
lo trovate nella cartella del programma entratel invio (C o altra cartella:entratel>invio) 
4) collegatevi al sito dell'ade e cliccate su "servizi per" "inviare"
scegliete la cartella dove è inserito il file req.ccc ed inviatelo  
dopo pochi minuti andate su "ricevute" (come fate solitamente quando inviate i dichiarativi) e prelevate il file "certif.in"  
questo file dovrà essere messo nella cartella dell'entratel ricevute C o altra lettera: entratel>ricevute 
5) abbiamo finito 
riavviate entratel e controllate come abbiamo fatto nel punto 1)
dovreste avere l'ambiente aggiornato per i prossimi 3 anni  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie  mille !!
Guida utilissima !!

----------


## dot_com

Salve  :Smile:  
Propongo una piccola addenda: ho praticamente saltato il punto 4 (relativamente al collegamento al sito) in quanto direttamente nella schermata successiva mi proponeva di inserire nome utente e password. In ultimo mi proponeva un paio di schermate sulla copia dell'ambiente di sicurezza per cui è il caso di preparare, oltre alla cartella "chiavepriv" anche la cartella "copia_chiavepriv", nel supporto che preferite. 
Ricordo, come in qualche altra discussione accennava Contabile, che è bene controllare che Entratel sia impostato per ADSL, se questo è il nostro tipo di connessione. Trovate le impostazioni in: 
Operazioni ---> Opzioni ---> Sistema 
dove vi basterà verificare sia selezionato oppure selezionare 'Tramite rete locale (ADSL,...)'.  
Grazie. Adesso se ne riparla nel 2015.  :Cool:

----------


## studiocontabileab

Aggiungo che per quanti fossero interessati è possibile utilizzare un pen drive al posto del vecchio floppy come supporto chiave entratel, la stessa (anche se non raccomandabile) può essere istallata direttamente sul pc evitando ogni volta vi sia la necessità di autenticare un file di procedere con l'utilizzo del supporto esterno.

----------


## dot_com

Io tengo tutto direttamente sul disco fisso C:\  :Wink:

----------


## lorma

Ciao, prima di procedere alla creazione del nuovo ambiente è opportuno scaricare tutte le ricevute? Grazie :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

no assolutamente

----------


## studiocontabileab

Qualcuno di voi utilizza Entratel in rete? Lo sa far funzionare in rete o lo utilizzate dalle singole postazioni?
E poi altra domanda interessante, avete un metodo di archiviazione delle ricevute in abbinamento agli F24? Cioè se vi chiedono di stampare un F24 di qualche tempo fa riuscite a recuperare la relativa ricevuta? Se si come?

----------


## lorma

Intanto una collega ha creato un nuovo ambiente ma ha perso le ricevute. :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Approfitto per allungare una delle più utili (e "generose") discussioni che ho letto. 
E' possibile anticipare la scadenza dell'ambiente di 2-3 mesi? Nel caso, il successivo termine inizia dalla data di creazione del nuovo?

----------


## Contabile

> Intanto una collega ha creato un nuovo ambiente ma ha perso le ricevute.

  Non sono perse. Occorre eventualmente riscaricarle.

----------


## Contabile

> E' possibile anticipare la scadenza dell'ambiente di 2-3 mesi? Nel caso, il successivo termine inizia dalla data di creazione del nuovo?

  Risposte affermative

----------


## massi77

per Iorma: per le ricevute basta entrare nel sito dell'Agenzia, inserire le nuove credenziali e fare la richiesta delle ricevute per tipologia di dichiarazione. Ti richiederanno il numero di protocollo assegnato al momento dell'invio. Andando poi in ricevute avrai la ricevuta richiesta e la potrai aprire con il nuovo ambiente di sicurezza.

----------


## lupetto73

Volevo semplicemente aggiungere che in fase di 'Ripristina ambiente' dal sito, per i professionisti occorre indicare 'A' come tipo di busta; non mi pare sia scritto da nessuna parte tra i documenti stampati in fase di richiesta del servizio Entratel (la voce 'tipo utente' composto da 3 caratteri, infatti, non c'entra nulla...)
Inoltre, in merito a quanto menzionato al punto 2) dov'è scritto "premere ok - alla fine vi mostrerà un messaggio che l'ambiente è stato annullato", è bene precisare che questa operazione viene confermata all'utente mediante il messaggio sulla 'scrivania' in cui deve comparire il testo "*L'Utente non ha un ambiente di sicurezza attivo*" al posto dell'avviso "Ambiente di sicurezza disponibile con scadenza il **-**-****".
Per fare tutto, comunque, si impiegano meno di 10 minuti; nessun intoppo, infine, nonostante l'imminenza della scadenza e nonostante gli avvisi di anticiparsi di qualche giorno, visto che l'operazione di rinnovo ha interessato moltissimi utenti.
@Iorma: io ho appena rispristinato l'ambiente che scadeva oggi, eppure le ricevute sembrano eserci tutte (parlo di quelle presenti sul web, ovviamente)

----------


## gi.gi

> Volevo semplicemente aggiungere che in fase di 'Ripristina ambiente' dal sito, per i professionisti occorre indicare 'A' come tipo di busta; non mi pare sia scritto da nessuna parte tra i documenti stampati in fase di richiesta del servizio Entratel (la voce 'tipo utente' composto da 3 caratteri, infatti, non c'entra nulla...)
> Inoltre, in merito a quanto menzionato al punto 2) dov'è scritto "premere ok - alla fine vi mostrerà un messaggio che l'ambiente è stato annullato", è bene precisare che questa operazione viene confermata all'utente mediante il messaggio sulla 'scrivania' in cui deve comparire il testo "*L'Utente non ha un ambiente di sicurezza attivo*" al posto dell'avviso "Ambiente di sicurezza disponibile con scadenza il **-**-****".
> Per fare tutto, comunque, si impiegano meno di 10 minuti; nessun intoppo, infine, nonostante l'imminenza della scadenza e nonostante gli avvisi di anticiparsi di qualche giorno, visto che l'operazione di rinnovo ha interessato moltissimi utenti.
> @Iorma: io ho appena rispristinato l'ambiente che scadeva oggi, eppure le ricevute sembrano eserci tutte (parlo di quelle presenti sul web, ovviamente)

  
Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi che cosa è necessario inserire dopo il pin code in fase di generazione del nuovo ambiente(cosa sono sto codice alfanumerico composto di numeri e lettere)?

----------


## Maior

> Grazie. Adesso se ne riparla nel 2015.

  Come vola il tempo: mi sembra di aver scritto questo commento l'altro giorno! 
Oggi il mio ambiente di sicurezza compie tre anni  e quindi è arrivato il momento di lasciare che segua la sua strada...   
È un'incombenza sempre fastidiosa, quella del rinnovo dell'ambiente Entratel, ma il lato positivo è che il CT è ancora qui ad aiutarmi con la sua memoria storica. Di nuovo, questa guida si rivelerà preziosa. Vi farò sapere se sarà andato tutto bene.  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Come vola il tempo: mi sembra di aver scritto questo commento l'altro giorno! 
> Oggi il mio ambiente di sicurezza compie tre anni  e quindi è arrivato il momento di lasciare che segua la sua strada...   
> È un'incombenza sempre fastidiosa, quella del rinnovo dell'ambiente Entratel, ma il lato positivo è che il CT è ancora qui ad aiutarmi con la sua memoria storica. Di nuovo, questa guida si rivelerà preziosa. Vi farò sapere se sarà andato tutto bene.

  veriimo a me è scaduto ieri mentre dovevo certificare i file
odioso come sempre
ma non potrebbero cambiare

----------


## Maior

> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi che cosa è necessario inserire dopo il pin code in fase di generazione del nuovo ambiente(cosa sono sto codice alfanumerico composto di numeri e lettere)?

  
Leggo adesso questa richiesta e rispondo perché anche per me è stata causa di un momento panico. 
Nella busta rilasciata all'epoca dell'adesione (e solo in quella busta) trovate un Pincode che è più lungo del Pincode che poi comparirà nelle ricevute del rinnovo ambiente, ad esempio. In pratica il codice di controllo sono le ultime quattro lettere del Pincode. Certo che se anche l'AdE avesse fornito una busta con scritto in fondo "codice di controllo", mica ci faceva schifo...  :Mad:  
È comunque andato tutto liscio. Di diverso rispetto alle indicazioni c'è stato solo il fatto che Entratel ha inviato il file da solo e poi si è scaricato da solo la ricevuta, salvando i certificati nella cartella ricezione. 
A questo punto con questa procedura ci rivediamo nel 2018. Ma da queste parti ci rivediamo prima.  :Cool:

----------


## fabioalessandro

in realtà c'è una sola certezza
ragazzi stiamo INVECCHIANDO!!!!!!
già passati tre anni  :EEK!:

----------


## Maior

Dici che non è sufficiente il fatto che io sia rimasta junior member (e che anzi rischio pure rimbrotti tipo da Danilo)?  :Wink:  
Io però a tre anni fa non ci tornerei! Andiamo avanti e fra tre anni scopriremo come stiamo messi quanto a segni d'invecchiamento!

----------


## Contabile

> veriimo a me è scaduto ieri mentre dovevo certificare i file
> odioso come sempre
> ma non potrebbero cambiare

  Hanno già cambiato o meglio stanno cambiando. Si comincia con DESKTOP TELEMATICO. Un passo alla volta. Noi scriviamo, loro leggono ed integrano.

----------


## Parker

Riapro questa discussione x chiedere se, visto che tra pochi mesi mi scade Ambiente Entratel, posso fare riferimento alla bella guida che ho trovato nella pagina 1 di questa discussione, o è cambiato qualcosa con l' "arrivo" di Desktop Telematico

----------


## Parker

qualcuno potrebbe rispondermi relativamente alla richiesta che ho fatto nel precedente post, visto che il mio ambiente di sicurezza scade ad inizio 2018? 
grazie

----------


## MrDike

> qualcuno potrebbe rispondermi relativamente alla richiesta che ho fatto nel precedente post, visto che il mio ambiente di sicurezza scade ad inizio 2018? 
> grazie

  Ciao Parker, non ho letto la guida all'inizio del post, ma personalmente ho ripristinato l'ambiente di sicurezza che mi scadeva a fine luglio scorso rileggendo le istruzioni online. Tutto OK tramite DESKTOP TELEMATICO.

----------

